# Help!!



## Louise Lynch (Apr 5, 2019)

I am a newish diabetic and frankly I’m at my wits end I am huge and I hate it but I cannot see a way out !! I don’t eat massive amount and I don’t always remember to take my tablets and yes before you all go mental I know I must take them but I’m a very busy person with family and a job and I don’t always have time I have tried every diet going and all that happens is that I gain more weight I am booked into see the gastric bypass team but I really don’t want to what do I do ? X


----------



## Ljc (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello @Louise Lynch , welcome to the forum.  Don’t worry we won’t go mental,  unlike some sites this site is a friendly supportive one. 

As for remembering to take your pills, if they are Metformin, they need to be taken with or directly after meals , you say you have a family I am assuming children, so putting pills out by your plate is a definite no no but how about a note on your plate or if you have regular mealtimes set an alarm on your phone.

Many here find that they lose weight as well as gaining control of their diabetes by cutting out or reducing carbohydrates especially the fast acting carbohydrates their are other regimes followed here but most of them as far as I know include reducing carbohydrates.

We are usually fine with protein and good fats.

I am going to give you some links that many find extremely helpful. I hope you can find time to read the first one as it’s quite long.
maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.

This one explains how we use a glucose meter to test how the various carbohydrates affect us so we can make informed choices, you see diabetes is very individual in what carbs it can and can’t tolerate
test-review-adjust by Alan S .

Sorry I’ve got to go, others will be along soon with more helpful advise and links.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 6, 2019)

Louise - what you are saying is in effect that the other things in your life are more important to you than life itself.  The only person who will suffer at first if you aren't bothered to treat your diabetes is YOU.  

You need an injection of selfishness mate.   Look after No 1.  You certainly couldn't become a politician could you!  

Benny and Lin are correct.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 6, 2019)

Perhaps you are uneasy about taking the tablets as that means there is something wrong - so as long as you don't have to take them - that means everything is OK - right?
If it is Metformin some people do get really nasty side effects - I did, but I found that I did not need them - I just stuck to low carb foods, and everything is really OK now.
It will really come back to bite you if you do not ensure that your own health is good - it will most likely mean weightloss, more energy and feeling happier about things in general - one of those situations where by giving the problem 100 percent of your attention it fades to zero, but if you give it zero attention it becomes 100 percent of everything.
I tried all sorts of conventional diets - I am going to be 68 years old in a few days - but only eating low carb, like Atkins as described by Dr Atkins not the cop out version in later years, has worked for me.
It is low carb, and nothing low fat. It is not high protein, and for a type two diabetic it can make a huge difference to everything, such as not needing medication - but you do have to take it seriously, and it is a lifetime change.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

Well done for going to work. It keep you active & uses brain power etc. I was talking to students at a Uni & they asked me "how do you remember to take all them pills" Different times of day. The ones before bedtime Go on my pillow. There are many ways ? (to get them out of your ear)


----------



## Docb (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm joining in with Trophywench with a bit of tough love.  Your post starts by saying you are huge but don't eat a massive amount. That does not work.  Either you are not as big as you think you are or you eat a lot more than you think you do!  Get a grip now and you will avoid a lot of problems in the future. So sort out a plan. You will get a lot of supportive input on here to help you with that but it means, as Trophywench has said, putting yourself at the top of the agenda now and then.  

Can I ask a couple of questions?   You were probably diagnosed on the basis of a HBA1C result.  Do you know what it was?  You say you are huge.  Do you know what your BMI is? What medications are you on?  Not being nosey, its just that those are the three basic things you need to focus on to work out where to go.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh - that one.
I've had that chucked at me for a long time - delusional, greedy, over eating - cut down cut back - I was even accused of smuggling food in to eat during some sort of test - I went into the surgery to be weighed, and I said that I would not eat until they stopped accusing me of gluttony. I went to the toilet and drank water - at lunch time I weighed half a pound more than when fasting.
There are people who do not over eat who put on weight - calories in calories out is not an automatic weightloss mantra. After numerous attempts to do low calorie diets, if I do not eat regularly - at twelve hour intervals, my energy level plummets, I go deathly white, my heart misses beats - I can even become confused.


----------



## Docb (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry drummer but I tend to start simple and then to move on to complicated if that does not give you any clues.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 9, 2019)

Just FWIW on bariatric surgery, there's a big conference on in NY at the moment with one focus on "removing the stigma".

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...orld-Congress-Interventional-Therapies-Type-2

_The 4th World Congress on Interventional Therapies for Type 2 Diabetes (WCITD), (April 8-10, 2019, Hilton Midtown in New York City), organized in partnership with the American Diabetes Association (ADA), will host the first joint consensus conference on obesity and diabetes stigma. The initiative, which involves multiple scientific societies from the USA and around the world, will develop a white paper that analyzes the causes of stigma and proposes educational and policy initiatives designed to eradicate it.

Participating organizations in the stigma conference include, in addition to the *ADA, the World Obesity Federation (WOF), The Obesity Society (TOS), European Association for the Study of Obesity (EASO), the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists (AACE), Diabetes UK, Obesity Canada, Obesity Action Coalition (OAC), American Society for Metabolic and Bariatric Surgery (ASMBS), International Federation for the Surgery of Obesity (IFSO)*, and many others.

People with obesity face increased risks of serious medical complications in addition to a pervasive, negative social stigma. They are often discriminated against in the workplace and education, and even by healthcare professionals. Research has shown that obesity stigma can cause physical and psychological adverse consequences among affected individuals, who are less likely to seek and receive adequate care. Despite scientific evidence to the contrary, the prevailing view in society is that obesity is a choice – a condition, rather than a disease – that can be reversed simply by voluntary decisions to eat less and exercise more. These assumptions mislead public health policies, confuse messages in popular media, undermine access to evidence-based treatments, and compromise advances in research.

“Weight stigma represents a major stumbling block in the fight against the pandemic of obesity and type 2 diabetes,” said Dr. Francesco Rubino, Director of WCITD 2019, Chair of Bariatric and Metabolic Surgery at King’s College London, and consultant surgeon at King’s College Hospital, London, United Kingdom. “Tackling stigma is not only a matter of human rights and social justice but also a way to advance prevention and treatment of these diseases. It is time to put aside longstanding preconceptions and unsupported beliefs through a new public narrative of obesity that is coherent with modern scientific knowledge and respectful of the rights of affected people,” he added.

Dr. William T. Cefalu, ADA’s Chief Scientific, Medical and Mission Officer and program co-chair of the 4th WCITD said, “It is a milestone for major scientific organizations from the USA and around the world are joining efforts to understand and challenge the stigma associated with weight and diabetes. This is a unique opportunity to speak with one voice to raise awareness of the negative consequences of weight and diabetes stigma and address the misconceptions that influence, cause, or reinforce it.”

Another highlight of WCITD 2019, a three-day forum entirely focused on review and discussion of the latest scientific evidence on the use and study of gastrointestinal (GI) interventions for type 2 diabetes, is a consensus-development conference to appraise barriers to utilization of bariatric/metabolic surgery in eligible patients with type 2 diabetes and obesity.

Results of an international survey on utilization of bariatric/metabolic surgery across more than 30 countries will be presented at 4th WCITD for the first time. This survey shows that in most nations, including the USA, fewer than 0.9% of eligible patients have access to surgical treatment of diabetes (metabolic surgery), despite compelling evidence of its efficacy, safety, and cost-effectiveness. Procedures such as Roux-en-Y gastric bypass, which have been shown to improve and, in most cases, induce complete remission of type 2 diabetes, are now recognized as a standard therapy for this disease by more than 50 worldwide scientific and medical organizations1.

Experts representing many organizations will seek to understand the obstacles that prevent use of surgery in appropriate candidates, and they will develop a roadmap of education and policy initiatives to help ensure implementation of these guidelines._


----------

